# I feel like im being mean...Can you guys help?



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Heres the kind of long story

2 years ago this couple came to drop off 2 does for breeding to my buck. It was a standard $50 each and since I was JUST getting started I really didnt charge for board or food. Well, both her girls took except that 1 aborted from getting into the hay! I felt so bad that I said they next time she wanted to come use my bucks id let her have 1 free breeding(I know its dumb but I would have wanted the same thing)

Ok so a couple months ago we started talking again and she wanted 3 girls bred to my BEST buck Jasper. I normally charge $60 or more for his breedings because of how nice he is but since they were return customers and very nice people I decided on $50 each. So $100 altogether.

She brought the 3 down and I said if they stay more than a couple weeks im going to have to start charging more. We both agreed on that and they left.

2 weeks went by so the price started going up(as stated on my website). 3 weeks went by and they were ready to come get them only I was SUPER busy that weekend so we agreed the next weekend. Because they stayed an extran week I said $120. Then a month came and nothing. We were both busy so I put it to $130(even though on my site it says for a months board its $100 per doe!) and then last weekend they got really sick and couldnt come. I said it was up to $150 which to me seems fair since hay prices here are $25 a bale!

I am never usually this type. I usually give in and be nice but my friend has been dealing with these goats(since I board) and I feel like $150 for 3 goats being bred to my best buck seems way underpriced...

Thoughts?? 

I dont want to lose these people....But I need to stay strong!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You're undercharging.  Three breedings...one for free...and that long of boarding...for only $150. I would tell them to come get these does by the end of the week or the price is going up. You should stick with your set prices...don't be too nice. This is one reason why I won't do breedings...just way to much hassle and with the amount you're feeding the does...you're probably not going to make much...unfortunately. :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ditto ^^^


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to agree as well.... :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep me to...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ditto....times however many others have replied. Heck, for THAT good of a deal, I'll be on my way with ALL my goats!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh I might mention...Although hay here is $20 a bale...We get a SUPER good deal so its not as much as most! I actually did make a profit, believe it or not, since I didnt feed them any grains or anything! The hay has been cheap, but I wont tell them that! I finally got a hold of them! They are coming tomorrow!

They have been my only board breeding this year! I have leased out my boys and its MUCH easier...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Way under charging! Doesn't matter if you got the hay for less or not. Stick to your guns and explain that this was a really really good rate you gave them!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I understand! These people were friends though....No one will get that much of a deal ever again!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree that you are undercharging. If that were me, I would charge her about $325 dollars.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you might not be paying for teh does grain but they are getting a BREEDING and thats paying for the kids they will get! plus you are givig a discount on the breeding fee already! Dont feel bad even for friends the price is the price. You have to feed your bucks - they didnt


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

True! Thanks!

Im going to give them a talking to tomorrow and let them know they got a SMOKING deal and to NOT expect that from anyother breeder or from me ever again!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes I agree with Stacey...... Our friend charges us full price....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

dont be mad at them -- they didnt haggled you down to a deal you decided to only quote them a steal of a deal and they are taking full advantage of it.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Stacey is right....you did quote them the price. However, I agree you should let them know that they won't get this deal from anyone else or YOU again. Let them know now that next year you need to charge full price and what that price will be so that there will be no misunderstanding. I have friends that we are kind of in the goat business together, but we spell things out ahead of time so we know who owes what and what is going to happen. We're working together for 4H stuff too, so I'm not as concerned as if it were something else cause I'll give a break for 4H kids anyway.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Im only mad at them because they were being BAD about contacting me. Other than that I am fine with them


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Hay is too expensive, glad you're getting a deal, but still. They are currently getting your cheap hay for free!
I bring a bale of hay if my girls board for the week... it isn't required, but I want them to eat my hay (organic) and if they end up staying longer I have enough to cover. Not to mention hay is pricey as ever!!!
I have learned to love contracts, if they are clear it really helps with these "little" issues that could drive me or the seller/ breeder crazy!
And yes you are being very generous, I pay 50+ for a buck and $2/ day boarding at TinyTown and that's a good price! 

We all learn from these types of things, hopefully you'll be better prepared next time!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would recommend writing a breeding contract up for future breedings. Have a copy for you and the doe owner to sign and keep. That way there is no confusion. 

I wouldn't mention anything to them about getting a good deal or anything like that. It's not their fault...like Stacey said, they just took advantage of the opportunity...given by you. I don't think they did anything wrong...just took advantage of a good deal.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I dont think they did anything either! Except that when I meantioned I was raising the price they seemed snippy at me!

I have the policy on my site, so shouldnt be any confusion


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would give them a deadline to pick up the goats or the price goes up to X amount and then goes up X amoutn every DAY after that.

And be nice about it but firm. Money talks -- they will pick up their goats.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree in the future best to get everything in writing. For now set tomorrow as the price you quoted and like Stacey said say that Sun the price goes to x and then $ per day more.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

great advice given.... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

They are coming tomorrow or im selling their goats! LOL I cant take them anymore! They are LOUD!!!


----------

